# Rasenrennen/ Wiesenslalom Olpe 24.10.2010



## tatio (22. August 2010)

Vorankündigung für das erste Olper Rasenrennen mit Liftbetrieb.


http://froerider.bplaced.de/site/in...rticle&id=5:2410-wiesenslalom&catid=2:termine


----------



## tatio (26. August 2010)

Es werden auch noch Sponsoren und freiwillige Helfer gesucht.
Bei Interesse bitte Kontaktaufnahme über mich oder über unsere Website.
www.froerider.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tatio (8. September 2010)

Die Anmeldung zum Rennen ist absofort online möglich unter

http://froerider.bplaced.de/site/ind...id=1&Itemid=15

Presse und Werbung laufen an


http://www.siegener-zeitung.de/news/...-sich-vor.html


----------



## Wipp (8. September 2010)

tatio schrieb:


> Die Anmeldung zum Rennen ist absofort online möglich unter
> 
> http://froerider.bplaced.de/site/ind...id=1&Itemid=15



das modul ist abgeschmiert, wir müssen da noch mal ran
AB DEM 15.9. GEHT DAS


----------



## Wipp (15. September 2010)

Anmeldung ist Online

Samstag ab 12 freies Training
Startgebühr 10 für einen guten Zweck
Für die Sieger gibt es feine Sachpreise der Sponsoren


----------



## tatio (5. Oktober 2010)

Die Strecke nimmt Gestalt an , es verspricht ein spannender Renntag zu werden.


----------

